

Why it's important to find your "niche" in life - bookmadgirl
http://theydontteachyouthisinschool.com/it%E2%80%99s-important-to-find-your-niche/

======
CraftyMiner
Found this to be a 'fluff' article to be honest.

~~~
obiterdictum
It seems to me that the entire site is made up of fluff articles and the the
bulk of submitter's history is made up of links to this (and also its 16yo
founder's) site. File this under self-promotion.

------
bluekeybox
You either take control of constructing your identity/image (yes, that can
mean intentionally projecting this or that stereotype) or you let others do it
for you. You generally want the first option. Same applies to business.

